# Life Size Jack Skellington



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

He's FINALLY done! And he's my favorite project thus far. =) As much as I wish this was my original idea there are several people who have made a life-size Jack Skellington and this site had a great tutorial that I followed.

He's a bit top heavy and the weight is unevenly distributed so he's kinda hard to pose but it's a lot of fun!









Relaxing









Rocking the baby









Trying to calm the baby (not working so well!)









Playing guitar


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Playing some piano









Hanging out, having some coffee









Attempting a pull-up









Beefing up his skinny arms









Playing with trucks & tractors


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

When ya gotta go....

Now I need to figure out how to make a removable Santa suit for him. =)


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Oops, didn't get the link to the site with the tutorial...it is:
projectsbyjess.blogspot.com/2011/10/nightmare-before-christmas-life-size.html


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL! You crack me up! Those pictures are great. Beautiful baby, too.

Oh yeah, the Jack prop really looks great. Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a wonderful babysitter and all around talented guy he is!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just love him!!! Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, Jack looks great and he seems to get around.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your Jack has many talents and so do you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good. He seems like a really well rounded guy. A real catch for some woman. And he's already good with kids. But can he change a diaper?

Who's the John Deere fan in your family?


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice comments! My wheels are already turning on more things Jack can do. I'll be sure to keep posting photos. =)



scareme said:


> Who's the John Deere fan in your family?


That would be my husband, a faithful Deere employee who bleeds green & yellow. =)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

brava! that is an outstanding prop. where you gonna put such a scaretasticly handsome specimine!


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> brava! that is an outstanding prop. where you gonna put such a scaretasticly handsome specimine!


He's been sitting in an extra chair at our dining room table while he was waiting to be finished. He will probably sit in a chair on the lawn for Halloween. Then he may take a nap in our storage room until the next year. But he's so fun to keep around!


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

So, while we were having coffee yesterday Jack told me he was lonely. Guess who's coming to live with us next?! A LIFE SIZE SALLY is in the works!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!!! Great photos. Gave me a laugh. Well done.


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, so I'm a little obsessed with Jack and I can't wait to take more photos of him. =) For anyone interested I'll be blogging about his adventures and posting more photos, a few at a time.

You're welcome to check in and see the latest here: http://www.sometimescrafty.com/wp/category/adventures-of-jack/


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! You really did a great job with this guy! My hat is off to you! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice.................


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

TY, TY, TY!! He is one of my pride & joys. =)


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks really well put together with all of the positions he is capable of. Kudos!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

He's Awesome ..great job.. !!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

fun


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the pictures! Very creative! Jack is very handsome!


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

That is a amazing Jack. I love your blog with Jack working out to the Eye of the Tiger. Wonderful. How is Miss Sally coming along?


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

TY!

Poor Sally...I think I have bought all the necessary supplies and materials, now if only I could buy the free time to work on her! LOL

I'm nervous about her face. Jack was easy for several reasons. I'm going to try a Styrofoam mannequin head for Sally and I'm wondering if I can nicely cover it with the same fabric I'm using for her skin, then paint on her eyes. Eeek! But, if it doesn't work I can try again, the head is not attached yet.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

cool looking prop!


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I was Sally one year for Halloween and I made my costume. The costumes that they had for Sally was cheaply made. It was a pain trying to find the right fabric patterns.


----------

